# Biby's G/C Zorro POE



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My Summer issue of the ADBA Gazzette just arrived. There's a cool two page spred on Earl's sir Zorro getting his POE. Zorro is 10 years old in this photo.










Earl at 18months


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice Doug! I'll have to get a copy of the Gazette.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh look at those handsome boys! I love it! I will have to get a copy too!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats pretty dang nifty indeed!! I too will have to get a copy.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice Doug! I'll have to get a copy of the Gazette.


Holly, it's a good little read. Dimikio talks about his first dog Ch Ebony and how ended up with Zorro.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Zorro is a great dog! D is great as well, I truly love the dogs he has not just saying cause we got Ready from him lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Plus in the new issue Ty used my photo of Ch. 10 Count in the Champions / Aces Spotlight


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

that is a good shot!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw that too! I stopped getting the Gazette when I was headed toward the UKC scene,but I think its about time I reordered


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im about to move, I'll have to re order the gazette and get back issues .. when I have a permanent address.. I see I let my subscription expire a lil TOO soon.. :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is so awesome! Boy is a superstar! Keep doing y'all's thing! Sire looks incredible for 10 years old! Impressive.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got my gazette and was amazed at the fact that zorro and Ebony (who was also in the issue) got the POE title with just the one litter. proud to say that they are Ready's great grandparents and that Dimiko is a great guy it was great to see him recognized for his efforts!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> I just got my gazette and was amazed at the fact that zorro and Ebony (who was also in the issue) got the POE title with just the one litter. proud to say that they are Ready's great grandparents and that Dimiko is a great guy it was great to see him recognized for his efforts!


:goodpost::cheers::cheers::goodpost:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Ebony's POE.


----------

